# Memory Card is stuck in Camera



## klemcharter

My daughter received a Sanyo digital camera for Christmas. Purchased from Wal-Mart or Meijers for about $80. She recently inserted the memory card incorrectly and it is stuck. We have tried using tweezers to pull it out but can't get a good hold on it. Does anyone know how we can get it out?


----------



## yustr

I'd get a grippy'er pair of tweezers or needle nose pliers and really clamp down on the card. You might break it by doing so (then take it out piece by piece) but the cards are cheap - compared to replacing the camera. 

Or, take it to your dentist. He has just the right tools for the job. :4-scared:


----------



## zuluclayman

Would the dentist need to give the camera a needle first do you think? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

:lol:

try using a strong pointed instrument straight down to the card, but on a straight edge of the camera, so that you could apply pressure then use leverage to force it out. Use two similar devices, if there is room, to even the pressure along the card.


----------

